# Manchester 7th Sept?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I know it's ages away but I just wondered if anyone from here is planning to go? I might be there


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Might be, just planning shows at moment but waiting until schedule for North West at end of September is out too before deciding


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Jo

I will have a kitten that will be 15 weeks old, although I would like to go I don't know if he will be still a bit young....they are still so small at that age


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Living in Fife means shows in England are hard to get to. The next one there I hope to make is the TransPennine Oriental & Siamese, which will be at the start of December. Wish I could get to some others even without a cat, but it's just too far for a day trip.


----------



## Philosophical (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd like to attend, thanks for the heads-up
I'd also like to enter one of my cats, what show is it?
Does anyone know if they allow Japanese Bobtails in any classes?
I'm new to showing so any help in this (eligibility) matter would be much appreciated! 
regards.
Phil


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is the complete list of GCCF shows for this show year:
the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

Looks like it's this one:
Manchester & District Cat Club- - HOME

This is the list of breeds an all-breeds show must cater for:
http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/SM_breed_list.pdf

Japanese Bobtail isn't on it. I have no idea if TICA or CFA recognise the breed or not, but suspect the GCCF never will although I am aware of attempts to get them to:
http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/BreedingPolicy.pdf

(if those guidelines had been in place at that time the Sphinx would never have been recognised)

PS it might be possible to show JBs in the household pet section, though since they are an unrecognised breed I suspect they should be in household pet rather than pedigree pet. However if I was entering one I'd check with the show manager.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I should be!! 

(Without Spooks, I've decided I can't put him through it- I'd be selfish to really...)

Phil, I think you could have your Bobtail in Ped Pets, I'm not sure they accept them in the breed show- I can't find them on the list:

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/SM_breed_list.pdf

In Pedigree Pets, they will judge on overall condition and temperament 

ETA- I was beaten to it!


----------



## Philosophical (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, GCCF eh? might be household pets for me then!
He is CFA registered but I'll check with the show manager first to see if I can ener him, I'd like to attend regardless!
I know there is an ongoing attempt to see if GCCF wiill change their position but I'm not holding my breath!
Thanks for your replies 
Cheers,
Phil


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> Might be, just planning shows at moment but waiting until schedule for North West at end of September is out too before deciding


I was just thinking about this one too, all depends on what Thomas has decided about showing though :-/


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> PS it might be possible to show JBs in the household pet section, though since they are an unrecognised breed I suspect they should be in household pet rather than pedigree pet. However if I was entering one I'd check with the show manager.


Er, no, it would have to be the Pedigree Pet part of the Household Pet Section (HP covers non pedigree and pedigree pet). basically the Non-Pedigree section is for your "ordinary" "pure" domestic cat or moggy only. Anything from a full registered pedigree cat unable to be shown due to a fault that prevents it meeting the SOP, through a rescued full pedigree without papers, to a cross of 2 pedigrees and down to a cat that may even only have some pedigree somewhere in its background has to be in Pedigree Pets.

It's a bit of a sore point at the moment as we are currently having problems with one exhibitor who steadfastly refuses to move her cat from non pedigree to pedigree pets despite is being obviously at least part pedigree on the grounds that "we don't know for sure exactly what pedigree is in it". It doesn't matter if you are sure or not, if there is any pedigree in it then it needs to be pedigree pets and a seal point cat with blue eyes sure as hell has SOME pedigree in its background, even if, as one judge was telling me on Saturday, it came, as one of his once did years ago, from two moggy parents 

Off soapbox now lol.


----------



## Philosophical (Dec 19, 2012)

What you say seems to make perfect sense to me Carol!
some people eh? 
regards,
Phil


----------

